# Push-style tampers - Verdict?



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, so these set height tampers have been around for a while and I have noticed a few changing hands on the forum recently.

Questions for those that have tried them:

What are the advantages/disadvantages over the regular style tamper?

Are these advantages more relevant to work flow in a commercial setting?

Would you go back to a regular tamper?

I see that Coffee Hit are selling a Rhinoware version so I am guessing that the concept was not something that could be patented - probably too much prior art.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

TBH it's the levelling device I like. The tamper is OK but you should be able to achieve the same results from a conventional tamper.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Is that the OCD thingummy?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

got to say i really like them, not the same as a push tamper but a great way to get a perfect level before tamping with a normal tamper, very quick.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01HFZXXXI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've started using one of the OCD tools recently. So far I really rate them.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

So are they producing a better distribution than manual techniques, or just quicker?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Quicker and more consistent - particularly with depth of puck


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Just found this from Mr Perger (Barista Hustle forum)

As I am not pulling 100's of shots a day I might save my pennies and persevere with my own form of OCD (involving flour/sugar sifters and fine brushes!)









"I did a test comparing tapping, doing nothing, and OCD-ing. We measured TDS and tasted everything blind.Tapping tasted best every time.

Doing nothing tasted awful.

OCD tasted better than nothing, but there was obvious unevenness.

I want to test more, but haven't had the time. I'm truly sceptical as to wether it can achieve better results than tapping. *Maybe* it could achieve parity if the coffee was well distributed before using the tool, but doesn't that defeat the purpose??"


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

http://grindscience.com/2016/03/improving-espresso-distribution-using-a-mini-flour-sifter/

doing this and using the OCD tool as well myself.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> So are they producing a better distribution than manual techniques, or just quicker?


Ive found with my set up / work flow I get more repeatability than manual. With Manual you will still get marginly better exaction but you get better shots on average with the OCD tool.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Once I've sifted the ground coffee into the basket I do a kind of rotational shake to get a nice even pile i.e. not a cone in the middle. Only then do I use the OCD tool but set very shallow just to even off the surface and make tamping easier. Tapping is no doubt fine (horizonal plane) but I'm not consistent enough with that.

Regarding the OP's question about tampers, I have the Mahlgut made from stainless steel. I set it when dialling in then just make slight adjustments from time to time. I find it very good and doubt I shall change it for a standard tamper.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I found the OCD tool actually reduced EY by a fraction









I still flipping use one lol (when I'm feeling lazy around shaking/ tapping )


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I let my original heavyweight Mahlgut go when I sold my Vesuvius.

Missed it so much that within a day or so I replaced it with a new one.

Love the weight & so consistant in use.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> Just found this from Mr Perger (Barista Hustle forum)
> 
> As I am not pulling 100's of shots a day I might save my pennies and persevere with my own form of OCD (involving flour/sugar sifters and fine brushes!)
> 
> ...


im I wrong but I thought these devices were to sort the puck prior to tamping not to replace it as Matt seems to be trying. No wonder he found the tamper better.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

thats not what he said! he infers that tapping prior to tamping is better that using the ocd prior to tamping


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Just found this from Mr Perger (Barista Hustle forum)
> 
> As I am not pulling 100's of shots a day I might save my pennies and persevere with my own form of OCD (involving flour/sugar sifters and fine brushes!)
> 
> ...


That's probably fine if you're a ninja at tapping, but I seem to be crap at it and can't seem to get a level bed. For me the question would be which is best: rubbish tapping or OCD


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> thats not what he said! he infers that tapping prior to tamping is better that using the ocd prior to tamping


thought I'd read it wrong. Been up too long this morning already!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> thats not what he said! he infers that tapping prior to tamping is better that using the ocd prior to tamping


{PEDANT ALERT}

Call me pedantic but Mr Perger doesn't *infer* anything you do!

You may argue that he *implies*..."tapping prior to tamping is better that using the ocd prior to tamping"....

ie you infer from his implication 

{/PEDANT ALERT}


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

With regards to the level-set tampers like the Mahlgut/PUSH, I wouldn't change back to a regular tamper.

When making coffee if you can be sure as many variables as possible are consistent in every drink made it makes dialling in and finding the right flavour that much simpler.

I used a regular tamper for a year or two making coffee each morning and was never 100% confident it was consistent. These tampers eliminate that worry.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've not used one of these style tampers, how do you easily get the pressure of the tamp consistent between beans? don't you have to fiddle about with the height each time you change bean?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I now use my Push every time and think it has helped me better manage one of the key variables. (I tap the basket before I tamp.) I also find the button style much more comfortable so much so I think I'll sell my Torr tampers, as beautiful as they are.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Phobic said:


> I've not used one of these style tampers, how do you easily get the pressure of the tamp consistent between beans? don't you have to fiddle about with the height each time you change bean?


It's not a fiddle at all, at least not with the Push. I sometimes need to change the height as I work through a bag of beans but it is quick and easy to do.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> I now use my Push every time and think it has helped me better manage one of the key variables. * (I tap the basket before I tamp.) I also find the button style much more comfortable so much so I think I'll sell my Torr tampers,* as beautiful as they are.


Got to agree. Just using the Londinium Mk1 button tamper here. Sooo much easier having the parallel sides to work with. Tempted to try the push now


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd recommend the Mahlgut. The new version is a nice shape in my opinion and the locking ring makes it very easy to adjust with the need to undo a grub screw.

http://mahlgut-manufaktur.de/en/?noredirect=en_US


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I really like the push style tamper, it's better for my toddler size hands and I definitely get a more consistently even tamp


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dan1502 said:


> I'd recommend the Mahlgut. The new version is a nice shape in my opinion and the locking ring makes it very easy to adjust with the need to undo a grub screw.
> 
> http://mahlgut-manufaktur.de/en/?noredirect=en_US


€299 for a tamper?! WOW!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> €299 for a tamper?! WOW!


That must be the tamper+distributor bundle you are looking at?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You are correct. A discount of €10 currently bringing the price down to a snip at €289 for the pair.

Personally I think the original style (flat top) looked better.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> You are correct. A discount of €10 currently bringing the price down to a snip at €289 for the pair.
> 
> Personally I think the original style (flat top) looked better.


I think they got a cease and desist from PUSH on the design.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

So it's only the Chinese ones that still carry the flat design?


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Found a major improvement using my OCD tool - very noticeable with the bottomless portafilter and therefore don't need to wear a towel!

A side note, anyone have a good approach to suitably adjusting the depth of tool in line with the volume of coffee? Little unsure how deep it should be..


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

I have one and love it:angel:


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

The OCDv2 has just made me laugh. I'm sure it's a great item but gold .....


----------

